# MD26E Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 mule



## Vinz

*MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-L2*

Hi, folks!

I would like you to show you some of my new drop-ins. They are hand made and designed to perfectly fit Solarforce and Surefire hosts. Since they are 100% hand made, custom ones for other hosts or flashlight bodies are possible, too. 

Here are some details:


Hand selected LEDs - low Vf and perfectly matched at triples, quads and hepta modules. 
Copper bonded LEDs in all drop-in models 
LED-MCPCBs are glued using a Diamond thermal adhesive 
High mineralic thermal potted electronic (even with diamond on request) 
Best PTFE sleeved silver plated oxygen free copper wires (22 AWG) - Soldered with best Mundorf Silber/Gold solder (contains silver and gold) 
Made of one piece of aluminum, some with copper cores 
Custom circuits with different mode groups and extra functions like additional color modes, a stand-by mode, voltage monitoring, etc. 
Real off-time mode memory or reset 
Overheat-, voltage- and reverse polarity- protection 
Beryllium-Copper springs 

Following some pictures of various models (newer ones at the bottom). 

















The Mule with the four tritium rods in the dark.







Regards, 

Vinz


----------



## archimedes

These look great :thumbsup:


----------



## Diablo_331

Where are these available for sale? Prices?


----------



## tobrien

these look top notch!


----------



## Vinz

Diablo_331 said:


> Where are these available for sale? Prices?



Just custom orders. But I could offer some of them here on CPF, if there is a demand for quality drop-ins. Right now, the most expensive one is the Quad, which would cost $130, incl. everything. But there are also some special editions like a regulated MTG-2 Drop-in as mule or with aspherical lens, and also the "Hepta Mule", with 7 XM-L2 LEDs. 

I think, I'll keep this thread updated.

Regards, 

Vinz


----------



## KuanR

Excellent looking drop ins. These might get me back into p60 lights again. 

What sort of custom modes can you do? Can each level be a specified current?


----------



## texas cop

Can you build another XM-L triple?


----------



## CMAG

IS The quad XP-G2 spoken for ?


----------



## easilyled

Fantastic looking work. Wow!


----------



## skyfire

these look incredible! i might have to get some solarforce hosts now.

i would like to know more about your custom drivers.
whats maximum voltage? how many modes? drive currents and such... is all this better done over PM?


----------



## 1313

Details on the drivers would be great - these look very nice and high quality.


----------



## Vinz

KuanR said:


> Excellent looking drop ins. These might get me back into p60 lights again.
> 
> What sort of custom modes can you do? Can each level be a specified current?


Almost everything. Yes, you could choose individual lumen on each mode.



texas cop said:


> Can you build another XM-L triple?


Yes, I just ordered some XM-L2 U2-0D, which are perfect for de-doming. They will be direct copper bonded. The new batch will be limited to 3-4 units.




CMAG said:


> IS The quad XP-G2 spoken for ?


Yes. There should be a little review on "the other forum" soon.



skyfire said:


> these look incredible! i might have to get some solarforce hosts now.
> 
> i would like to know more about your custom drivers.
> whats maximum voltage? how many modes? drive currents and such... is all this better done over PM?


2.7-6V for the boost-buck with up to 1.5 amps (88-94% efficiency) and 2.7-4.5V for the linear ones with up to 6 amps. There is also boost-buck prototype with up to 2.25 amps, but it's still a early version with lots of bugs. Custom modes are possible.
_________________________________

BTW: Following a new *RGBW-XM-L drop-in* with a TIR/optic. It is very floody, but the beam quality is quite nice and smooth, even on a white wall. No visible donuts or artefacts.









Here the beamshots:







Regards, 

Vinz


----------



## tobrien

WOW 

that color XM-L looks GREAT!!


----------



## hron61

awesome, the *RGBW-XM-L drop-in* with a TIR/optic looks nice. i would like to get on a list for one if and when they become ready to sell.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Vinz said:


> Just custom orders. But I could offer some of them here on CPF, if there is a demand for quality drop-ins. Right now, the most expensive one is the Quad, which would cost $130, incl. everything. But there are also some special editions like a regulated MTG-2 Drop-in as mule or with aspherical lens, *and also the "Hepta Mule", with 7 XM-L2 LEDs*.
> 
> I think, I'll keep this thread updated.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vinz


The quality of these drop-ins looks very impressive! :thumbsup: I'm now subscribed to this thread. 

The "Hepta Mule"sounds especially interesting!


----------



## Gothmog

Hepta mule....holy cow

How much Lumens do you expect for this?


----------



## scottyhazzard

Quad XPG2 or triple XML2, hmmmm. Could you make a triple XML using a Carclo lens? Or only a mule?
tell us amout the regulated MTG2.


----------



## DellSuperman

Yeah, I'm interested in a MT-G2 dropin. 
Care to share more info? 

- JonK


----------



## texas cop

Dedomed XM-L's use XP-G optics.


----------



## scottyhazzard

I don't, sprechen sie deutsch so I don't know what it all said but on that German Flashaholic site Vinz also had pictures of an XML build with a copper "hull" or shell for the drop-in. Kind of a game changer for me. The work looks impressive, I can't wait to hear or read more. (I only speak Spanish and English)


----------



## The_Driver

scottyhazzard said:


> I don't, sprechen sie deutsch so I don't know what it all said but on that German Flashaholic site Vinz also had pictures of an XML build with a copper "hull" or shell for the drop-in. Kind of a game changer for me. The work looks impressive, I can't wait to hear or read more. (I only speak Spanish and English)



That was basically the first prototype. They are usually made out of aluminium because copper has hardly any benefits as long as you mount the led on a copper pcb.


----------



## scottyhazzard




----------



## FocalX100

These are truly amazing, so thank you for sharing Vinz! I can't wait to pop one of these into one of my lights!


----------



## Aznwolf118

Any bean shots of the triple or quads?
they do look like great quality units though

hope the specs get posted soon


----------



## outersquare

yeah I've been trying to get more info to buy, do these fit an actual surefire 6P?


----------



## Silgt

No it won't fit a Surefire 6P, but it will fit a Solarforce host perfectly. This is by far the most exquisitely made drop in I've even had...great work from vinz!

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## outersquare

thanks, that is too bad, that's kind of like saying you can buy a porsche GT3 crate motor, but it'll only bolt up to a civic tranny and chassis


----------



## Vinz

Hey guys!

I had to finish some "aspherical lights" first, but I'll finish some new drop-in models in a few days and will update this thread then. Sorry for the delay.



outersquare said:


> thanks, that is too bad, that's kind of like saying you can buy a porsche GT3 crate motor, but it'll only bolt up to a civic tranny and chassis


LOL! I like the old Surefire hosts too. But have you ever compared a 6P to a P1D? Defenitly not a Civic! 

The problem with the old Surefire hosts is that I can't use the battery tube to dissipate the heat due to many different variations (stock, OR bored, custom bored, etc.). They also had to be much shorter, with a additional spring, to compensate the different lengths of possible switch configurations. Building such a universal drop-in, is just too much of a compromise for my taste.

Anyway, following some pictures of my old 6P drop-ins (for McClicky switches):


----------



## tobrien

^those LOOK so nice!


----------



## outersquare

oh cool, I am still in for a 6P stock bore w/ clicky then, look forward to configurations and details


----------



## edeekeos

Such beauty!!

Please put me in line for a quad.


----------



## Tofty

Beautiful work Vinz,
I was recently fortunate enough to procure one of your P60 drop-ins, an XM-L U3 with optic similar to the one in the far left of your first picture, which i obviously love.
I'm interested in a quad XP-G2 and/or a triple XM-L2 were they to become available, or i suppose i should just commission your services?

I assume that the XM-L triple uses the standard XP-G Carclo optic and the XM-Ls are de-domed to fit under it?

Have you ever looked into boring out a 6Ps head to match it to the Solarforce drop-in cavity? I've been waiting get hold of an old knackered Surefire host to try it out on.
I personally really like the Solarforce hosts and the quality of them but we all like the Surefires as well and if there was a mod to give them greater function then that can only be a good thing.


----------



## outersquare

also, what is the drive current for the triple XML2


----------



## vinte77

So how do we go about ordering?


----------



## pyro1son

I think we need to see some photos of these hepta mules


----------



## scottyhazzard

vinte77 said:


> So how do we go about ordering?



It's a secret. -I guess, as I have exchanged PM's with him but we have not made progress toward that front. I don't think that this is a business for him, just a hobby that he clearly does very well. He was going to do some triples but the lenses he received were all scratched and had to be returned. He was working on some aspheric project after that but I have not heard from him since. Good Luck.


----------



## wertzius

You have to be patient with Vinz, but it is worth it! 
Simply PM him, he will answer if he has time to build.


----------



## vinte77

Can anyone who's purchased a drop-in from Vinz, post some pictures for the rest of us to see?


----------



## Tofty

Here's mine (sorry about the pictures, the daylight disappears too early this time of year).


----------



## MarkIAlbert

Vinz, Can you do a single with a tightly focused beam that will fit in my Surefire M2? I'm looking for a single ultra-high output drop-in that will have very little spill - imagine a cone of light where things not in the cone stay in the dark.


----------



## Vinz

Hi, folks!

Sorry for the late reply! But I spent all my free time into the high quality "Mjölnir" super thrower project, which will be revealed here on CPF in a few weeks. :devil:



Tofty said:


> I assume that the XM-L triple uses the standard XP-G Carclo optic and the XM-Ls are de-domed to fit under it?
> 
> Have you ever looked into boring out a 6Ps head to match it to the Solarforce drop-in cavity? I've been waiting get hold of an old knackered Surefire host to try it out on.
> I personally really like the Solarforce hosts and the quality of them but we all like the Surefires as well and if there was a mod to give them greater function then that can only be a good thing.



Yes, the XM-L2 have to be de-domed to fit the triple carclo optics.

Not yet. But should be easily possible. I've only "reshaped" some older 6P and reduced them slightly in size to get jacket suitable but still reliable tactical flashlights. I tested on one of them a black DLC 4000 coating, with 3000HV and a COF same as Teflon (PTFE). It was the best coating on a Flashlight I've ever seen. But it was also very tricky to get the contact area in the head clean again.:ironic:










outersquare said:


> also, what is the drive current for the triple XML2


9 amps with the XM-L and 7 amps with the XM-L2. Output is around the same.



pyro1son said:


> I think we need to see some photos of these hepta mules


I should have finished some more at the end of this year and will make some pictures then. I'll make at least one with a aspherical lens in the front. The max current is 7A.



MarkIAlbert said:


> Vinz, Can you do a single with a tightly focused beam that will fit in my Surefire M2? I'm looking for a single ultra-high output drop-in that will have very little spill - imagine a cone of light where things not in the cone stay in the dark.


A hard driven XM-L2 and a 25.5mm plain TIR could fit your needs. I should have time for such custom projects in around 3-4 months. But only if no one is interested in "Mjölnir". 


BTW, following a few pictures of my latest High-CRI "Mule" drop-in, with a high optical grade lens onto the original dome that collects almost all the light coming from the LED. 











Same as above, just with flash to show how the surface of an unused drop-in looks like.










Different drop-in with blue GITD around the LED.

















Regards, 

Vinz


----------



## tobrien

^ I love seeing all of the work you do, Vinz. You make spectacular items! I can't wait to get my hands on one (or two... or three) modules and/or lights from you some day!


----------



## pyro1son

That's some beautiful craftsmanship!


----------



## MarkIAlbert

OK. Do you want to pm me with the details?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## repsol1000rr

I'm interested in a quad XP-G2


----------



## tobrien

Vinz work would be the reason for me to start using Solarforce


----------



## Vinz

After some different orders from across the world with blemished or slightly scratched quad optics, finally I was able to get some flawless ones in the original blister packaging. 







Here's the result:

Quad 219 (High-CRI) and XP-G2 in "4000K, Outdoor White" (new version with smaller dome) on top, Triple 219, XP-G2 and XP-E (red) below. The mule and the single optic one on the sides are with color XM-L (RGBW).










The Quads are up to the LEDs completely diamond potted.


----------



## Tana

:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## dlmorgan999

Very nice!


----------



## darkknightlight

Looks phenomenal! What Diamond material are you using to pot with? Is it mixed with any adhesive? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tobrien

omg that's amazing!


----------



## easilyled

Flawless craftsmanship, as usual. I'm also interested to know about these:-

'XP-G2 in "4000K, Outdoor White" (new version with smaller dome)'

Have these XP-G2s only come out recently and how does the smaller dome affect the throw on them?


----------



## Vinz

Thanks! 



darkknightlight said:


> Looks phenomenal! What Diamond material are you using to pot with? Is it mixed with any adhesive?



It's a own made 4K diamond thermal adhisive with 85% (by weight) 1-3µm diamond crystals for the LED PCBs, and a slightly different mixture with around 70-75% 1-40µm diamond crystal for potting the electronic.



easilyled said:


> Flawless craftsmanship, as usual. I'm also interested to know about these:-
> 
> 'XP-G2 in "4000K, Outdoor White" (new version with smaller dome)'
> 
> Have these XP-G2s only come out recently and how does the smaller dome affect the throw on them?



They were produced around 4-5 weeks ago. I was able to get roughly over 100 pieces. But not sure if this High-CRI binning will be available for the public.

Following a comparison between the "old" XP-G2 and the new one. There are also no visible holes on the DIE (great for asphericals), compared to the older one. I haven't compared the viewing angles yet, but it seems that the new ones are emitting slightly more light at the center.


----------



## Alje

One word, Sweet!
What PCB are you using for the triple de domed XML2 ?


----------



## climberkid

Wow, over 100 pieces of the newer XP-G2 sounds like a dream. Looking forward to an opportunity to obtain one. 

Edit: Of course putting them in a quad reduces the number of dropins produced by at least 4...(laughing at myself)


----------



## Vinz

Alje said:


> One word, Sweet!
> What PCB are you using for the triple de domed XML2 ?



I used such a MCPCB - copper core compination in the old Triple XM-L.





But in the new ones, the XM-L2 LEDs will be directly soldered onto a CNC milled copper core.

Following two pictures of the completed module.











The new ones will also have silver plated beryllium copper springs. 



climberkid said:


> Wow, over 100 pieces of the newer XP-G2 sounds like a dream. Looking forward to an opportunity to obtain one.
> 
> Edit: Of course putting them in a quad reduces the number of dropins produced by at least 4...(laughing at myself)



I should still have 2-3 pieces to spare. Just shoot me a PN if you are interested.


----------



## climberkid

Vinz said:


> I should still have 2-3 pieces to spare. Just shoot me a PN if you are interested.



My intention is to obtain the dropin they are being put in, but your kindness is well received.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Vinz said:


> Following two pictures of the completed module.


Wow! That is really beautiful!


----------



## easilyled

These are remarkable looking drop-ins Vinz. Almost too beautiful to be hidden inside the head of a P60 host.
Its great to see how much pride you rightly take in such immaculate work.
I'd love to own one


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> These are remarkable looking drop-ins Vinz. *Almost too beautiful to be hidden inside the head of a P60 host*.
> Its great to see how much pride you rightly take in such immaculate work.
> I'd love to own one


That is a really good point Daniel. They are works of art! I'd love to own one as well.


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> That is a really good point Daniel. They are works of art! I'd love to own one as well.



Dave, I smiled broadly when I noticed that we had both seen and admired Vinz's amazing skills completely independently of each other and yet thought almost as one, posting at virtually the same time. We seem to share an almost telepathic appreciation of the finest craftsmen on CPF.


----------



## Silgt

Yeah I had a couple for sometime now and yes they are almost too much a work of art to be hidden inside a host, especially one as unassuming as my L2T 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinte77

Just received 2 quads (xpg2 and nichi219) from Vinz recently and I wanted to share:


----------



## tobrien

vinte77 said:


> Just received 2 quads (xpg2 and nichi219) from Vinz recently and I wanted to share:
> 
> [IG]http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b638/vychoi/IMG_1486_zps483fd031.jpg[/IMG]


very cool, those look great!


----------



## darkknightlight

Agreed, those look phenomenal! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## texas cop

I received my quad from Vinz today. Looks like the Christmas spirit was with him, he refunded part of the price and threw in a SolarForce L2N and a lens. Very nice, Thank You. I look forward to him expanding his creations a bit. This secret *Mjölnir?*


----------



## supra1988t

These look great. Lets see some beamshots.


----------



## Vinz

I'll take some beamshots of the new MT-G2 (with optic), Triple XM-L2, Quad XP-G2 and the Hepta XM-L2 soon. 

Following my latest improvement for them: Beryllium copper P60 springs with a thick silver coating! They allow up to 30% higher currents on the Quads or a much more stable output on the lower driven drop-ins.


----------



## kyhunter1

Are your modules still for solar force host's only?


----------



## Vinz

Still for Solarforce only. I've already completed some Surefire (universal fit) shells, but would need a special beryllium copper spring for them and I don't have the funds for an other batch of springs right now. And Mjölnir's priority is higher too.


----------



## archimedes

Vinz said:


> Still for Solarforce only. I've already completed some Surefire (universal fit) shells, but would need a special beryllium copper spring for them and I don't have the funds for an other batch of springs right now. And Mjölnir's priority is higher too.



Interested in the MT-G2 ...

and is there a thread on the Mjolnir yet, or is it a secret ?


----------



## Indexmill

Hi Vinz,

Are you going to be selling any of these? Please confirm.

Thank you, John.


----------



## outersquare

Vinz said:


> Still for Solarforce only. I've already completed some Surefire (universal fit) shells, but would need a special beryllium copper spring for them and I don't have the funds for an other batch of springs right now. And Mjölnir's priority is higher too.



Thanks, still plan to order a surefire fit module.


----------



## RGB_LED

Came across this thread after reading another one about another manufacturer's triple P60. These are incredible... Fantastic work Vinz! I would definitely be interested in a ordering a couple for my SF hosts. Looking forward to any future updates...


----------



## Cburnett

Vinz,

how do I go about getting more info on your drop ins for purchase? Sorry I'm new to this forum.
thanks, chad



Vinz said:


> Hi, folks!
> 
> I would like you to show you some of my new drop-ins. They are hand made and designed to perfectly fit Solarforce hosts using unprotected or short protected cells.
> 
> Here are some details:
> 
> 
> Hand selected LEDs - low-average Vf and perfectly matched at triples and quads
> Copper bonded LEDs at single and triple LED drop-ins
> LED-MCPCBs are glued using a Diamond thermal adhesive
> Whole electronic potted by a Diamond thermal adhesive - Around 10ct Diamond in each drop-in
> Best PTFE sleeved silver plated oxygen free copper wires (22 AWG) - Soldered with best Mundorf Silber/Gold solder (contains silver and gold)
> Made of one piece of aluminium
> Custom circuits - Custom modes are possible
> Voltage and reverse polarity protection
> 
> Here are some pictures of the first 4 models:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mule with the four tritium rods in the dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many more will follow soon.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vinz


----------



## beltrao

Vinz,

Where can I buy one Quad 219 and one Quad XP-G2?


----------



## blackbox

Are you still making these? Looking for a quad 219 with frosted wide optics PM me if still available.


----------



## Mbehe87

Does anyone know the best way to get in contact with Vinz? Email address? I sent a PM but no response yet. I'd like to buy one of his drop ins. I read somewhere that he is more active on the German forum (taschlampen?). If anyone here is a member there, could you possibly send him this way? Thanks!


----------



## KITROBASKIN

My guess is that he is busy with his gorgeous aspheric throwers. He has been great with sending his silver plated BeCu springs. The ultimate negative springs for P60 dropins!


----------



## Mbehe87

Bummer, thanks for responding though. I'll try to hold out a little longer just in case. I would really like to buy one of Vinz's quad XPG2 drop ins shown earlier in this thread...

edit - got a PM back today. Maybe I was just not patient enough, or maybe someone did help me out. Either way, looking forward to a Vinz drop in


----------



## Espionage Studio

I would be interested in a quad xpg2 4000k with those blue trits, looks nice!


----------



## Mbehe87

Espionage Studio said:


> I would be interested in a quad xpg2 4000k with those blue trits, looks nice!



Send Vinz a PM. He will get back to you eventually, might take a few days.


----------



## Vinz

Hi Guys!

Thanks for the interests! But this is no sales thread, so could we keep it clean, please? If you have such questions, just shoot me a PM and I'll answer as soon as possible. 

I'll be back home in 1-2 days and will show new creations, soon.

Following already some pictures of a new drop-in, with different mode groups (click here for a little description) and additional "super-red" Osram LEDs.

















Regular moon- and red moon-mode in comparison.










PS: The first Mjölnirs has been shipped to the US for testing purpose a while ago. I'll reveal this little project soon. You can already click on the picture in my signature for a little teaser.  And yes, they are using my unique collimator method with no wasted light and "diamond-treated" DIEs, for a cool white binning and higher Lux with de-domed LEDs. :thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled

Vinz said:


> PS: The first Mjölnirs has been shipped to the US for testing purpose a while ago. I'll reveal this little project soon. You can already click on the picture in my signature for a little teaser.  And yes, they are using my unique collimator method with no wasted light and "diamond-treated" DIEs, for a cool white binning and higher Lux with de-domed LEDs. :thumbsup:



They look like terrific throwers. :bow::bow::bow:



I wonder how they compare with the Special BlackBullet (>1 million lux) that I bought from mash.m. :thinking:


----------



## climberkid

Those mode groups are amazing! I can't wait for the implementation!


----------



## Vinz

Hi, folks!

The next drop-in was quite tricky to build, but the cool result was definitely worth the afford. We have already seen a lot triples, some with strontium aluminate (GITD powder) under the pins and even cooler ones with tritium vials inside the legs. But whats about LEDs? :naughty:

Check the following special Triple 219B (High-CRI) with three additional high efficient Osram deep red SMD LEDs. 











The red LEDs are invisible from the outside and mounted under the pins of the triple optic. They can be activated by four fast clicks and have a 0.7 Sec. off-time mode memory. There is also a stand-by mode, where the red LEDs blink every 2.5 Seconds.





They are bright enough for reading maps at night or indoor navigation.





The red mode next to the regular moon mode of the first EDC mode group.


----------



## climberkid

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*

What a great idea! Use space that's just wasted without taking away from the profile of your main light. Looks awesome.


----------



## Vinz

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*

The next Surefire/P60 drop-in was for a tactical purpose. A plain TIR optic and a de-domed XM-L2 with a "diamond-treatment" (brings back the original tint and adds up to 8% Lux) are combined with a versatile interface (including a "police" and a tactical mode group). 
The Beam is really nice, especially for a plain TIR. A huge, bright and perfect shaped spot is surrounded by a very weak spill. The throw is comparable to a SMO reflector of the same size, but the spot is the best I've seen yet. 
















Of course, also equipped with an additional red LED for a nice stand-by blink-blink.


----------



## archimedes

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*

Any of these dual-color (red/white) dropins for sale ... ?


----------



## Lithium466

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*

+1, I've sent you a PM some times ago for that


----------



## Vinz

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*

Hi, folks!

The next two drop-ins are something I'm a little proud of. I'm improved them the last 12 months step by step and implanted all the functions of my 5 most used and duty lights, combined in an easy usable and idiot proof interface.

There are four main groups, which can be activated by 7,8,9 and 10 fast clicks. *The red light mode is accessible from every mode-group with 4 fast clicks and uses a mode memory.* A red stand-by blink mode can be activated with 5 fast clicks and a voltage monitoring feature with 6 fast clicks. 

The mode groups are:
*
EDC* (Every Day Carry): *Moon - Low - Medium - High
*_(starts always on "moon" if the light was off for more than 0,7 seconds and mutes the moon mode if you circle through the modes.)_

*Regular Mode Memory*: *Low - Medium - High*
_(saves the last used mode if the light was off for more than 0,7 seconds.)_

*Police / Law Enforcement*: *High - Medium - Low*
(starts always on high if the light was off for more than 0,5 seconds)

*Tactical*: *High - Hidden Strobe*
_(the strobe can be activated with a fast double click und uses a mode memory. So you can directly start with strobe, if needed. A short interrupt within 0.5 seconds brings you back to the high mode)_


The Surefire/6P drop-in is equipped with XP-G2s in "outdoor white" (Samples with smaller dome, 4000K, min. CRI of 84, but seems equal to comparable 219B LEDs in "High-CRI" in terms of color rendering. The LEDs in both drop-ins are copper bonded.










The modified Osram Oslon SSL in "hyper-red" (645-655nm) is mounted at the center of the quad optic and produces a nice floody beam, which is perfect for reading at night or close distance navigation without loosing the night adoption of your eyes. 










With currents of up to 6 amps, of course these drop-ins also have an over heat protection.


----------



## easilyled

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*

Absolutely outstanding!

PM sent with request to buy one of them please.

Do they work with 1 li-ion (like a 26650)?


----------



## Vinz

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*

Hi, folks!

The last drop-in for today is simultaneously the brightest light unit in the world (in it's size class): *The Hepta XM-L2 

*Perfectly regulated between McClicky-friendly 4-6 amps, or with a fet based circuit and *20 amps* with a zero-resistance twisty, this one is Bright! :devil:

The LEDs are hand selected (almost the same Vf (+/- 0,004V)) XM-L2 in T6-3C and one U2-1C at the center and are directly soldered onto the solid copper core (direct thermal path) of the drop-in.










To protect the little gems, this is how the new bomb proof (not tested) and IPX-8 rated cases look like.


----------



## mvyrmnd

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*

I'm not normally one for memes, however...


----------



## easilyled

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*

Vinz, with all your amazing creations the Black Forest will have to be renamed as you can probably transform it into the Sun Forest!!


----------



## erehwyrevekool

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*

Very good job Vinz, congrats!


----------



## darkknightlight

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*

That hepta mule looks amazing! What is is operating voltage? Is it single mode? What does that drop in cost?


----------



## pyro1son

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*

These are BRILLIANT! Wanted drop-ins with an additional red light!!!!


----------



## nfetterly

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*

Raises the bar on perfection!!


----------



## tobrien

Vinz said:


> Hi, folks!
> 
> The next drop-in was quite tricky to build, but the cool result was definitely worth the afford. We have already seen a lot triples, some with strontium aluminate (GITD powder) under the pins and even cooler ones with tritium vials inside the legs. But whats about LEDs? :naughty:
> 
> Check the following special Triple 219B (High-CRI) with three additional high efficient Osram deep red SMD LEDs.
> 
> IMG]http://i556.photobucket.com/albums/ss6/VinzCPF/Drop-ins%20-%20MD26E/Tri-219Tri-Red01_zpsc9b08401.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> IMG]http://i556.photobucket.com/albums/ss6/VinzCPF/Drop-ins%20-%20MD26E/Tri-219Tri-Red02_zps28f72afa.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> The red LEDs are invisible from the outside and mounted under the pins of the triple optic. They can be activated by four fast clicks and have a 0.7 Sec. off-time mode memory. There is also a stand-by mode, where the red LEDs blink every 2.5 Seconds.
> IMG]http://i556.photobucket.com/albums/ss6/VinzCPF/Drop-ins%20-%20MD26E/Tri-219Tri-Red03_zpsf258f662.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> They are bright enough for reading maps at night or indoor navigation.
> IMG]http://i556.photobucket.com/albums/ss6/VinzCPF/Drop-ins%20-%20MD26E/Tri-219Tri-Red04_zps0652953e.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> The red mode next to the regular moon mode of the first EDC mode group.
> IMG]http://i556.photobucket.com/albums/ss6/VinzCPF/Drop-ins%20-%20MD26E/Tri-219Tri-Red05_zpsdeb73bde.gif[/IMG]


thanks a lot for building this one for me, Vinz! As I told you in the process of you building this, you are the best!

*edit*: I truly consider myself lucky for being a future owner of your work!


----------



## dlmorgan999

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*



Vinz said:


> Hi, folks!
> 
> The last drop-in for today is simultaneously the brightest light unit in the world (in it's size class): *The Hepta XM-L2
> 
> *Perfectly regulated between McClicky-friendly 4-6 amps, or with a fet based circuit and *20 amps* with a zero-resistance twisty, this one is Bright! :devil:
> 
> The LEDs are hand selected (almost the same Vf (+/- 0,004V)) XM-L2 in T6-3C and one U2-1C at the center and are directly soldered onto the solid copper core (direct thermal path) of the drop-in.


Wow!!  That is one amazing drop-in. I am also very curious to know the cost.


----------



## flat-ray

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*

PM sent for one of your gems!


----------



## Peace Train

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*

PM sent. Thanks for getting back to me at your earliest convenience.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*

Wow, these look great with the red emitters...


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Beautiful work. I've been thinking for days what to say, and can't come up with anything different. Just beautiful.


----------



## BuDn3kkID

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*

@Vinz
How do I buy one from you?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## Blerv

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*

Hi Vinz,

Looking for a quad but not picky on the configuration. The blue glow powder is cool if it has it . Would be for a Solarforce or hopefully Fivemega body. Lemme know if you have available stock via PM 

Cheers,
Blerv


----------



## vestureofblood

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*

Vinz,

I gotta say I have never been all that impressed with p60 dropins, but those blow my mind. WOW. The chrome plating on them really sets them off. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The_Driver

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*



vestureofblood said:


> Vinz,
> 
> I gotta say I have never been all that impressed with p60 dropins, but those blow my mind. WOW. The chrome plating on them really sets them off. Thanks for sharing.



They are not chrome plated. They are polished!
What really makes them stand out from the rest of the "pack" ist the unrivaled efficiency and attention to detail.


----------



## Xandre 01

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*

It is really hard

that a dropin looks better

than a flashlight outside


----------



## Espionage Studio

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*

I think I NEED one of these.


----------



## Peace Train

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*

These are beautiful works of art. I look forward to when they're in regular production.


----------



## jonwkng

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*

Beautiful drop-ins, Vinz!

But the big question is... When is Mjölnir going to be available? That is one beautiful thower!


----------



## Greenbean

Vinz said:


> BTW: Following a new *RGBW-XM-L drop-in* with a TIR/optic. It is very floody, but the beam quality is quite nice and smooth, even on a white wall. No visible donuts or artefacts.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vinz



How does one go about acquiring one of these?


----------



## Billbo

I use one of Vinz Dropins a serval month during hard and extreme duty tasks. It never failed and the UI give you the possibility to get a easy to operate and reliable light. 

As I expected: another buddy of my unit want a tactical variant of your Dropins. 
Shot you a PM


----------



## archimedes

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*

I've also tried to reach you by PM recently ... hope all is well


----------



## The_Driver

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*

He will be back! Just be patient


----------



## archimedes

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*



archimedes said:


> I've also tried to reach you by PM recently ... hope all is well


Thanks for getting back in touch :twothumbs


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*

Ok, so I can wait on my Oveready WASP, this setup will hold me over... 

So versatile, whatever you feel like the UI being...


----------



## dansciurus

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*

I tell you I want it. Soo much better.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*



dansciurus said:


> I tell you I want it. Soo much better.



Ha ha, nice chatting this weekend.


----------



## dansciurus

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*

Haha ditto. World ain't always gotta be big


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*

That's right!


----------



## easilyled

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*



PoliceScannerMan said:


> Ok, so I can wait on my Oveready WASP, this setup will hold me over...
> 
> So versatile, whatever you feel like the UI being...



Nice, is that the special "outdoor XP-G2 Quad" with the red Oslan? I received one too recently and put it in my OR Black C2 with triad tail. I love the firefly level as well as the tighter spot that the outdoor xp-g2s produce. The high level is pretty bright too. :thumbsup:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*



easilyled said:


> Nice, is that the special "outdoor XP-G2 Quad" with the red Oslan? I received one too recently and put it in my OR Black C2 with triad tail. I love the firefly level as well as the tighter spot that the outdoor xp-g2s produce. The high level is pretty bright too. :thumbsup:



Yep that's the one! I too like the emitters, pretty tight beam (still plenty floody) for a quad!! Love the deep red Mule too. 

I get a pretty good whine noise on medium, I suspect it needs to make better contact, I haven't messed with it yet though.


----------



## easilyled

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*



PoliceScannerMan said:


> Yep that's the one! I too like the emitters, pretty tight beam (still plenty floody) for a quad!! Love the deep red Mule too.
> 
> I get a pretty good whine noise on medium, I suspect it needs to make better contact, I haven't messed with it yet though.



Fortunately, mine doesn't seem to have the whine, hope its easy to rectify for you.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*



easilyled said:


> Fortunately, mine doesn't seem to have the whine, hope its easy to rectify for you.



I'm sure its a contact issue, these Leef bodies can be bothersome.


----------



## archimedes

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*



PoliceScannerMan said:


> I'm sure its a contact issue, these Leef bodies can be bothersome.


Did you try a spring washer ?

I found that a few of my Vinz dropins need this for proper contact ....


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*



archimedes said:


> Did you try a spring washer ?
> 
> I found that a few of my Vinz dropins need this for proper contact ....



I have not, but I can try that. Thanks Don!


----------



## Silgt

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*

I found the nicely polished drop ins to be too nice to use...the first few fine scratches were pretty painful tho lol

I don't usually favour cool white but I've found vinz's cool white to be pleasing and his 5000K to be slightly warm-ish...just perfect! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhgarcia114

Are these drop ins still being made? I know this is an old thread. I'm looking into building my first light, and am looki and for a solid drop in with high lumen. Been looking around and it seems as though a quad is the best way to go with a 6p or solar force body. Thanks for any help, I tried to pm vinz it since I'm a new account it won't allow. My email is [email protected]. Thanks in advance and any help navigating!


----------



## lilypirogova

Where I can buy this?
What are there prices?


----------



## Silgt

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*

I think Vinz is currently preoccupied with another mojor project so there'll be no new built until that's completed...that's unfortunate as I love his drop-ins but that'll also mean we'll soon have something else very interesting to look forward to


----------



## Metalpig71

Hello Vinz-
How can I contact you to place a custom drop-in order?
Thank you-


----------



## Vinz

Hi, 

sorry, but I don't take any custom orders right now. Just completing the Mjölnirs, which will be available within a few days. 


Regards, 

Vinz


----------



## archimedes

Vinz said:


> ....Just completing the Mjölnirs, which will be available within a few days....



oo:


----------



## YummyBacon!

Subscribed...


----------



## vadimax

Kind of a heads up: Vinz is going to release those piece of art drop-ins again. German quality in its best. Me waiting for Nichia perfection


----------



## Dave Huck

Excellent news!


----------



## Dave Huck

Double post....


----------



## staticx57

Probably the best looking P60 drop ins around


----------



## Offgridled

staticx57 said:


> Probably the best looking P60 drop ins around


+1 incredible work!!


----------



## archimedes

vadimax said:


> Kind of a heads up: Vinz is going to release those piece of art drop-ins again. German quality in its best....



Any more Mjolnir on the way ... ???


----------



## vadimax

archimedes said:


> Any more Mjolnir on the way ... ???



No idea. I asked about drop-ins only.


----------



## crashunit007

Hey to anyone who has bought from Vinz before and live in the USA. I just recently ordered a drop in and pocket rocket flashlight from him, but he is notoriously hard to get a hold of, and I was just wondering how long it took u to get a drop in or whatever from him shipped to u in the USA? He's on ****** vacation again, and can't get a hold of him for my tracking number which he left at home. Any previous buyers in the usa mind telling me how long it took him to ship it to you? Thanks!


----------



## crashunit007

archimedes said:


> Any more Mjolnir on the way ... ???




I think he's out, unless he kept one himself, told me he sold them all, but I got one 😀


----------



## crashunit007

The only thing he's got selling now that I know of is:

Some pre-collimated Dereelight pills

&

A new custom pocket rocket flashlight

Picture of host is attached below, and the switch is completely customized, with a copperplate and copper-bronze contacts. 


With the following LED options:


XP-L HI - 5800K
XP-G3 - dedomed and diamond threatened for a less greenish tint. 
XP-G2 - with the same threatening as above, slightly less bright but more cd. 




Regards, 


Vinz


----------



## Nichia!

vadimax said:


> Kind of a heads up: Vinz is going to release those piece of art drop-ins again. German quality in its best. Me waiting for Nichia perfection



Oh my god, so these are made in Germany! Which means the planet elite quality! Absolutely outstanding! No other custom made can ever come close!!


----------



## crashunit007

vadimax said:


> Kind of a heads up: Vinz is going to release those piece of art drop-ins again. German quality in its best. Me waiting for Nichia perfection




Thats exactly what im waiting for to get to my mailbox! I got one of his last Quad XP-L HI V3-2B Surefire P60 drop-in with an additional red center LED! Can't wait! I'll post pics when I get it. 😭


----------



## Offgridled

crashunit007 said:


> Thats exactly what im waiting for to get to my mailbox! I got one of his last Quad XP-L HI V3-2B Surefire P60 drop-in with an additional red center LED! Can't wait! I'll post pics when I get it. 😭


I have that dropin from Vinh . I asked him to make it run on 2×18650. Lights up the whole block. You will love it!!


----------



## crashunit007

Offgridled said:


> I have that dropin from Vinh . I asked him to make it run on 2×18650. Lights up the whole block. You will love it!!




Hey u live in south cali, I'm in LA, how long was the shipping take?


----------



## Offgridled

crashunit007 said:


> Hey u live in south cali, I'm in LA, how long was the shipping take?


I live in Sierra Madre. Vinh is very busy so it's different shipping every time. Has it been mailed yet. If so 3 days.


----------



## archimedes

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*

Are you possibly confusing @Vinz with @vinhnguyen54 ... ?


----------



## crashunit007

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*



archimedes said:


> Are you possibly confusing @Vinz with @vinhnguyen54 ... ?




Lol, your right, I thought he was talking about Vinz, but I do also have Vinh's quad XPL as well, which is great, but I just ordered a different quad XPL hi with an intergrated red led from Vinz in Germany, who makes a more refined artistic beautiful looking drop in compared to Vinh's which is more about raw power and lumens and performance.


----------



## archimedes

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*

Yes, I would think shipping might usually take more than 3 days from Germany to California ...


----------



## Nichia!

*Re: MD26E/P60 Drop-ins - single XM-L2, triple 219B, quad XP-G2, XM-L2 Mule, Hepta XM-*

Is he still active? I mean I sent him couples of pms and Nothing! I want to order triple with red in the center. 
So how can I reach him?


----------

